# Stickers on helmets?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

RED's look just fine the way they are, but thats really up to u and not what other people think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

do what you want for whyever you want to!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

put some googly eyes on it


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i like the look of a clean helmet. but thats just my opnion. i dont matter


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i like stickers on my bucket but i like stickers everywhere lol..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Rome sticker across the back of my helmet. I think stickers look fine on boards and helmets. I'd never put them on my car, but I have a couple on my board. Go figure...


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

the RED is a pretty sick helmet as is, if I were you I'd leave it the way it is unless I was sponsored or was promoting something....just don't go overboard I'd say and it should look sharp


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

steez out with spray paint!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Doooooooooooo it!



(Don't worry - I got rid of the nasty gap)


----------

